# SMOK Micro One 150 Kit Review and Inputs



## Pieter Geldenhuys (13/12/16)

Hj all,

I trust you are well.

One of these smog kits were up for sale not to long ago on the forum.I really liked it and since read up on allot of reviews and watched some youtube videos so I still like it and if all gos well and I dont get side tracked with another mod want to get one.

But before I make the final plunge I would like your inputs and reviews please !!!!!

Thanks

Best Regards


----------

